
What Happens When You Drink a Gallon of Water a Day? - joegahona
https://www.outsideonline.com/2377851/water-gallon-challenge-month
======
sigmaprimus
Water is great but it is much better and safer to base the amount you consume
on your weight and activity level rather than a fixed amount such as 1 gallon
per day. This is the conclusion the author came to also.

Here is a calculator that might be appropriate.
[https://goodcalculators.com/water-intake-
calculator/](https://goodcalculators.com/water-intake-calculator/)

~~~
simonblack
Throw away the numbers. Base your intake on frequency and color of urine, with
the emphasis on urine color.

Try to achieve a pale, almost colorless urine.

------
hanging
"A switch to water that’s been ultrapurified by reverse osmosis (plus “carbon
polishing” and UV sterilization) has proved revelatory."

This can mess with one's electrolyte balance to a dangerous degree. (She makes
a vague reference to buying an "electrolyte mix", but that's before switching
to purified water, and she makes no mention of _using_ any.)

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Do you have a reference for this? As far as I know that is a myth. We even
gave the rats in the university nutrition lab I worked in deionized water in
their bottles.

